# x2go auf Deutsch

## wuesti

x2go ist schwer zu überreden, deutsch zu sprechen. Die Lösung ist eine kleine /usr/bin/x2go.sh auf dem Server:

```
#!/bin/bash

export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

exec /usr/bin/startfluxbox
```

Nun ist fluxbox nach dem letzten Update nicht mehr zu x2go kompatibel. Also benutze ich "vom Server veröffentlichte Programme", was im Systray ein Menü mit den auf dem Server installierten Programmen anzeigt. Die Programme laufen in einem Fenster des Clientdesktop ...  auf Englisch.

Was in den Menüs noch akzeptabel ist wird spätestens beim Datum 07/24/15 oder Kommazahlen nervig. Leider haben nur wenige Programme die Möglichkeit dauerhaft die Sprache einzustellen.

Hat jamand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich habe das zwar nicht, aber versuch einfach in den Quellcode/Config-Dateien zu schauen, das sollte nicht so kompliziert sein und sich relativ leicht ändern lassen.

----------

## wuesti

Folgendes habe ich bisher herausgefunden:

Es gibt eine /etc/x2go/Xsession mit dem Aufruf einer /etc/profile/lang.sh.

 Manipulationen nützen hier nichts, da keine X-Session gestartet wird, sondern nur Programme in der X-Session des  Clients aufgerufen werden.

Die vom Server veröffentlichten Programm erhält man mit x2gogetapps. 

Öffne ich einen Terminal über x2go, so zeigt locale folgendes:

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

Nach export LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 ändert sich das in 

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
```

Nun kann ich aus diesem Terminal die Programme auf deutsch starten.

Jeder neue Terminal und damit auch jedes andere Programm, das ich über x2go starte, hat wieder POSIX in locale.

Hat jemand hierzu eine Idee?

----------

## musv

Sorry, wenn ich nichts zu Deinem Problem beitragen kann. 

Hast du's irgendwie hinbekommen, eine bestehende XSession zu übernehmen a la vnc?

Ich hab dunkel in Erinnerung, dass man mit x2go wunderbar neue Desktop-Sessions öffnen kann, aber für eine Art Remote Desktop noch zusätzliche Tools benötigt, die mich damals irgendwie von x2go wieder weggebracht haben.

----------

## wuesti

Danke für für die Antworten!

Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die x2go-Entwickler sich keine Gedanken an den NLS der aufgerufenene Programme gemacht haben. Genaueres habe ich im Bug 538458 geschrieben.

----------

## wuesti

Ich habe mich an alte DOS-Zeiten erinnert und mir ein kleines Menü für den Terminal geschrieben. Nun öffne ich einfach einen Terminal unter x2go und starte von dort meine Programme, kann aber auch aber auch Befehle wie gimp eingeben.

```
#!/bin/bash 

export LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

while true; do

   clear

   echo Menue

   echo b: Bash

   echo m: Mail

   echo o: Office

   echo t: Thunar

   echo w: WWW-Browser

   echo

   echo Geben Sie einen Buchstaben oder Befehl fuer ein 

   echo Programm ein und druecken Sie Enter!

   

   read eingabe

   case "$eingabe" in

      b)   lxterminal &;;

      m)   thunderbird &;;

      o)   loffice &;;

      t)   thunar &;;

      w)   firefox &;;

      *)   if [ -x /usr/bin/$eingabe -o -x $eingabe ]; then

               $eingabe &

            elif [ -x /home/scripts/$eingabe ]; then

               /home/scripts/$eingabe &

            else

               clear

               echo \* Achtung Fehler \*

               echo

               echo $eingabe kenne ich nicht.

               echo Weiter mit Enter!

               read

            fi;;

   esac

done
```

----------

